# ASUS P6T Problem



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

I just picked up an ASUS P6T (along with various other components); I hooked up that
along with a CPU and some RAM, and tried powering it on... 

It turns on briefly, and then there's a blue light near the memory that starts to light up before
the whole motherboard turns off (and then back on a few seconds later). 

There aren't a lot of components plugged in (just CPU, RAM, mobo), so it can't be overtaxing the power supply. I can't find what this blue light is.

Before, it was alternating between blinking the blue light and the white light near the "ASUS" symbol on the board... 

Any help?


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2009)

Try having a keyboard and mouse hooked up. I assume you have video hooked up?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2009)

If you give us more info on the RAM and CPU we maybe able to help.  Also double check all the connections to be sure they're in tight and secure.  I've thought ram was seated properly and then gone back to notice it isn't.


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

RAM is definitely seated properly -- I've reseated it a bunch of times, and tried different combinations of the RAM sticks in case one of them was faulty. 

CPU: Intel Core i7-920
RAM: OCZ DDR3 triple channel (3 x 2GB). Got it as a combo with the mobo off of newegg, so it should be compatible. I have them in the orange slots as the manual suggests.


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Try having a keyboard and mouse hooked up. I assume you have video hooked up?



Yes, and no output to the monitor.


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

Now it's back to blinking back and forth between the light near the RAM and the white light near "ASUS"


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is the 920 stepping C0 or D0 (SSpec for C0 is SLBCH and for D0 it is SLBEJ, the sspec can be found on the box.)


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Is the 920 stepping C0 or D0 (SSpec for C0 is SLBCH and for D0 it is SLBEJ, the sspec can be found on the box.)



D0

EDIT: I Should probably point out its a P6T Deluxe V2. Sory for a confusion


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think your problem could be that the Motherboard BIOS is pre-D0 launch and therefore does not support the D0 chips.


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

It's a deluxe V2; would that still be the case that it's too old?


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

Also, if that's true, is there a way of updating the BIOS?


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2009)

The V2 came out before the D0 chips, and depending on how Newegg does their stocking, could have been at the warehouse for some time now.  I believe you would need to get a C0 chip in order for the board to post and then you would be able to update the BIOS.


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually, the CPU + Motherboard + RAM were sold as a bundle... think they would make such an error?


----------



## Binge (Jun 18, 2009)

There's no bios issue.  Please check your manual for light error codes.  Different lights mean different things.  You should even call their hotline before consulting us on a motherboard issue like this.  bios that came out for D0 only updated the microcode so programs like CPU-Z don't crash your PC


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

The manual has absolutely *no* information about light error codes, or any troubleshooting information at all, for that matter.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 18, 2009)

http://livesupport.asus.com/oapts.html

That link is to the ASUS Live Support/Chat for Motherboard Technical Support


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 18, 2009)

I called them up and they said this indicates that it's not getting past the CPU... so that its either the CPU, motherboard, or power supply. No idea which, though.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 19, 2009)

Any beeps?  Not sure if the Asus board has a built in speaker, you may need to install it first.  

Any beeping codes would help too.  Also I remember when I put on my stock cooler it wasn't fitted on all the way and the CPU began overheating very quickly.  Make sure you have your push pins inserted all the way and locked in place.  Even one out of place can cause the board to force a shut down.

And finally is there a video card in place? If so make sure you have the power connectors hooked up if applicable, even though usually you'll get a message about not connecting the power cables flashing on the screen before an automatic reboot.


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 19, 2009)

Sadly, I think it was just a compatibility problem (as stated above)... that being said,
watch out when you buy from Newegg, especially on their combo deals. Apparently whether
you got a c0 or d0 was random depending on which geographical location shipped you
the chip ;\. I guess I'll just ebay off the motherboard and get one that I know is compatible.

Also, Asus tech support is lacking.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wat?  Are you saying the cpu is incompatible with the board?  Or the ram?  

Have you tried just one ram stick in at a time?  Could have a bad stick and mucking things up.
EDIT: I see you tried that already, damn that sucks


----------



## Dia01 (Jun 19, 2009)

I suspect that you put the system together.  Make sure your CPU is seated properly.  Can you load into the bios?  There is a speaker provided for the V2, connect it, is there any post beeps?


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 19, 2009)

CPU incompatible with board, despite being bundled. 

(Tried reseating CPU, reseating RAM. Was told by tech support it's not getting past the
CPU, given that I'm getting no beeps from the speaker.)


----------



## Dia01 (Jun 19, 2009)

abeliangrapes said:


> CPU incompatible with board, despite being bundled.
> 
> (Tried reseating CPU, reseating RAM. Was told by tech support it's not getting past the
> CPU, given that I'm getting no beeps from the speaker.)



I do not understand the CPU incompatibility issue?  ASUS site does show support for C0 & D0.  Is the CPU seated exactly, meaning orientation correct?
http://support.asus.com.tw/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?model=P6T%20Deluxe%20V2


----------



## Dia01 (Jun 19, 2009)

There is a black cap covering half of the pins on the 8 pin EATX12V connection.  Remove that and plug in all 8 pins and see if there is any improvement, obviously assuming you haven't done so.  I don't have any more suggestions at the moment.


----------



## abeliangrapes (Jun 19, 2009)

Done that already.

ASUS shows support for d0 /if the BIOS is sufficiently new/. If that's not true, there's
no way to flash the BIOS without an older chip, which I don't have.


----------

